# R.I.P.Gage



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats another one lost , there is now an outcry on whether police dogs should have vests .


More police to receive weapons - Broad - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

R.I.P Gage. There have been too many like this in NZ  I hope the bastards rot.


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

gunrunner said:


> Thats another one lost , there is now an outcry on whether police dogs should have vests .
> 
> 
> More police to receive weapons - Broad - National - NZ Herald News


Some years ago a local Canine Officer lost his partner to anti-freeze some scumbag purposely placed. That 'person' was never caught.

A coward is a coward is a coward.

RIP Gage


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

steaminz said:


> A coward is a coward is a coward.
> 
> RIP Gage


 
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate to say this... but what a joke!!! Police without guns?? Whatever government body in NZ mandated that ought to be fired and replaced with realistic people who care about their protectors. Too bad for the dog and the officers. CRAZY!!!


----------



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

RIP Gage, poor boy.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Catori said:


> RIP Gage, poor boy.


The officer did have a gun in his police car but chose not to take it as he had his dog . Gage died saving his partner .
A NZ Police Dog is part of the NZ Police force so charges there will be pending shooting and killing a NZPD member . Its the 23rd dog to die on duty here .


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Catori said:


> RIP Gage, poor boy.


The officer did have a gun in his police car but chose not to take it as he had his dog . Gage died saving his partner .
A NZ Police Dog is part of the NZ Police force so charges there will be pending shooting and killing a NZPD member . Its the 23rd dog to die on duty here .


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I hate to say this... but what a joke!!! Police without guns?? Whatever government body in NZ mandated that ought to be fired and replaced with realistic people who care about their protectors. Too bad for the dog and the officers. CRAZY!!!


Some NZ police are armed but not all. They have what is called 'The Armed Defender's' squad which is the full ticket! The point is I guess that it becomes what you are used to and whilst I do not have data to back this up, I think that there would be a smaller number of weapon (firearm) related crimes etc per capita than a lot of other countries. NZ only has a population of just over 4 million. I lived there for 33 years and when I moved to Australia where police do carry, well it still makes me do a double take when I see a holster on them! Anywhoo....I stand by my original comment that I hope who is responsible for this rots in ****.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Gage. I always thought that because gun laws are different in the States and elsewhere compared to over here in England that the K9 Officers would have some sort of protection its not right!! I have shed 100 tears for you babe


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

What a noble animal to save his partner. R.I.P. Gage. 

I shed a few tears when I saw the pic in the story. People are so stupid. I think the stupid coward that shot him should be shot. I have zero tolerance for people who take a life.


----------

